# What is the best Padron Anniversary Series Cigar, 1964 or 1926?



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

I was looking at the Top 25 Cigar listing of the Top 25 overall and noticed that the Padron Anniversary Series have a lot of representation on the list. That got me thinking......

With 11 offerings of the 1964 line (in both Maduro and Natural) and 5 offerings in the 1926 serie (in both Maduro and Natural) what is your favorite of the offerings? There were too many to list them all in the poll, so I split the poll between the two series and Natural or Maduro. The Maduro ones are best represented in the Top 25 rankings, do you think that is because they are more available to the consumer?

My favorite is the 1964 Anniversay Monarcha Natural, but I have yet to have a 1926 as of yet.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

When I smoked more N/C's the 1926's were superior to the 64's. IMHO. I specifically vote for the 1926 Naturals.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i asked a similar question here...

i haven't smoked enough of them to have an informed opinion, but so far I like the 1964 Principe Maduro best...


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

1926 Maduro gets my vote.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

mmblz said:


> i asked a similar question here...
> 
> i haven't smoked enough of them to have an informed opinion, but so far I like the 1964 Principe Maduro best...


I missed that thread. It is a good question. I know a lot of the BOTL's here like the series and I just posed the question. I will have to review your thread and see how that one turned out. Thanks for pointing that out....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

26 maddies are the best in the line imho.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

G-Man said:


> I missed that thread. It is a good question. I know a lot of the BOTL's here like the series and I just posed the question. I will have to review your thread and see how that one turned out. Thanks for pointing that out....


Always good to revive the topic 

I'm very interested in comparisons across an entire brand. For any particular brand it is sometimes hard to find someone who is really familiar with all the different cigars / lines...


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

They are ALL incredibly good cigars!


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

Had a 26 # 6 nat last night. Yummy. For me it's the 26 line... Nat or maduo? It's like choosng between twins with different personalities. Probably depends upon mood. Lean towards the nat.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

moki said:


> They are ALL incredibly good cigars!


Moki is right. They are all damn good.


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

If I have to choose - the 64 Maduro.
They're all so awesome!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Cracked Crab or Lobster? Can't we have both?*

The one your currently smoking.

But :sb for posting this. Local store had these today. Now they are mine!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Whoa! Nice score Klugs! 

I havn't had a 26 but those 64's sure are yummy! Natties and maddies. :w 


:ms NCRM


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

mmblz said:


> I like the 1964 Principe Maduro best...


I'll second that


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

moki said:


> They are ALL incredibly good cigars!


Amen.


----------



## Trooper27 (Apr 6, 2005)

moki said:


> They are ALL incredibly good cigars!


I third that! I am a big fan of the Padron's but I have to say that the '64's win out slightly over the '26's for me.

Trooper


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

moki said:


> They are ALL incredibly good cigars!


Exactly moki! Personally i like the 64 PAM Principe...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I haven't had nearly enough of these to form a well-reasoned opinion, but so far I think like the 64 maduros the best. When I smoke one (which is rare) I usually grab one of those over the other options.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

So far I have tried the 1964 in Nat and Maduro, and the 1926 in Maduro only...my favorite in the 64 Maddy.....I hear the 1926 Natural is better than the 1926 Maduro in many opinions...


----------



## Spagg (Mar 24, 2005)

I have to go with the 64 Maduro. Haven't had a 26 yet (and I stress yet!!).


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I have to say - I wish all of my stressful days were about trying to answer a question like this one - which is the best one - well, obviously the one I have - the next best one would be the one that a friend gave to me - 

But, I like the '64 natural best


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I've only had a couple of 1964s. I think they were maduro, but I'm not positive. They were super smokes whatever they were.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I've only had a couple of 1964s. I think they were maduro, but I'm not positive. They were super smokes whatever they were.


You had a '26 with us at the Shack...ah, memories.....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Twas a # 6 Nat. I think they are the best of the annie line. Like em better than the 40th.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have only had a few of each. If I was blind-folded I dont think I could tell the difference. The 26 and 64 Maddies are very similiar.

One thing I do know is that they are good tasting cigars. I also have to say the 1/2 dozen that I have smoked have been consistent and of very good quality and flavor.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I prefer the 26 nats ... the wrappers are so close in color to the maduros thats it sometimes hard to tell them apart. I used to prefer the 64 maduros and I like them all .... so that opinion isn't worth much.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

My favorite vitola across the lines would be the 1926 Serie No.9 (natural or maduro). Those of you who like the 1964 line better... you are lucky, given that they are cheaper.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't say which I like better, haven't smoked either, however, I do have a 1964 Natural Exclusivo in the humidor that is just waiting for a nice day, those are getting few and far between now.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I luv'em all..esp.1926#6 maddie or nattie..


----------



## MJisGOAT (Sep 3, 2014)

1926 #6 MADURO

Anticipating the Family Reserve 50!


----------

